# ???? Newberry Bows ????



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Newberry Bows*

Hey Deadeye get a hold on a guy on here called MoNofletch. I'm sure he can tell you anything you want to know about Newberry bows. He is a Distrib. for them and Pearson bows.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

i have just ordered a sabre xl with hybrid cams i have shot the sb1 and ill tell yu one thing it is smooth and quite they make awesome bows and you wont regret a purchase if you have any questions at all about Newberry get ahold of Monofletch or Fastpassthrought < owner or you can call Rebecca at Newberry she will answer all your questions you may have and as for costomer service i could not ask for the nicest people in the industry. hope that helps you plus they are great quality


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll post pics when i get mine and set it up ok


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks to you guys that have already responded, it is greatly appreciated!! Now I'm getting excited about the bows so keep the responses coming. Maybe some specs on the Newberry bows you are shooting!!!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

ill fill you in as soon as i get it to give you an idea what mine will look like it has a brown anodized riser carbon weave limbs hybrid cam im putting black and red strings on it.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Sorry!!!*

Sorry guys I just now realized that this post was suppose to be posted on General Archery Discussion... All this talk about a new bow I think is affecting my thought process!!!


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Newberry bow??*



FoamHunter1974 said:


> ill fill you in as soon as i get it to give you an idea what mine will look like it has a brown anodized riser carbon weave limbs hybrid cam im putting black and red strings on it.


If you don't mind me asking what Newberry bow do you have ordered?? And I see that you are staff shooter for Newberry, is the bow you have ordered only for staff shooters or can anyone order one similar?? Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

My Newberry Iron Mace is 35 a2a 7" brace and one sweet bow! I am shooting Gold Tip 7595's at warp 6. This bow is one of the BEST I've owned!
Depending on what you are looking to do...The Sabre is the perfect hunting bow...Iron Mace best "do everything" bow..Sabre XL is another "do everything" , but a tad longer (37")
PM me with any questions....


Psssst....I will sell you one too!!!!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

it is the sabre xl and yes anyone can get it check it out on there site its a sweet lookin bow plus you dont need a bow press to work on the bow just back out limb bolts equally till the string goes slack


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

I'll tell you (from my experience) that Newberry the best customer service in the industry. I just ordered a Sabre XL and I can't wait till it gets here. 
Flat black riser, flat black limbs with hybrid cams= AWSOME!!!


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't know how they shoot yet. I just ordered a B1.(Can't Wait to shoot it) As far as customer service goes, It's Great. They seem to be very down to earth people That take pride in the product they sell. 
frog


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Colors!!*



FoamHunter1974 said:


> ill fill you in as soon as i get it to give you an idea what mine will look like it has a brown anodized riser carbon weave limbs hybrid cam im putting black and red strings on it.


Can anybody get the Newberry bows in the colors as you descibed in this quote???


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

MoNofletch said:


> My Newberry Iron Mace is 35 a2a 7" brace and one sweet bow! I am shooting Gold Tip 7595's at warp 6. This bow is one of the BEST I've owned!
> Depending on what you are looking to do...The Sabre is the perfect hunting bow...Iron Mace best "do everything" bow..Sabre XL is another "do everything" , but a tad longer (37")
> PM me with any questions....
> 
> ...


And how fast is WARP 6?:wink:


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I have shot bows from about every manufacturer out there, and have found that Newberry can't be beat. Great bows, great price, and awesome people to do business with. here is a pic of my Sabre XL. You will not be disappointed in these bows. Have a good day.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

here is one more


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Heres a link to some pics from my site. I will try and answer some question for yeah..just bare with me I am under the weather today and home from work.

Link: http://fulldrawarchery.com/html/mod...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks again to all for sharing your information, keep it coming!! You all are making it a lot easier to make the final decision!!! Glad to hear from every one not to be picky but lets see more pics of your Newberry bows!!! Thanks to those who have already posted pics!!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

hey deadeye give richard a call he can tell you what colors are available, i believe you can get the same bow i am getting just call and they can fill you in


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

MoNofletch said:


> My Newberry Iron Mace is 35 a2a 7" brace and one sweet bow! I am shooting Gold Tip 7595's at warp 6. This bow is one of the BEST I've owned!
> Depending on what you are looking to do...The Sabre is the perfect hunting bow...Iron Mace best "do everything" bow..Sabre XL is another "do everything" , but a tad longer (37")
> PM me with any questions....
> 
> ...


What was the speed with the 75/95 arrows???????????????


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

My bow is 84# 29" shooting a drop away rest.

28" Gold Tip 7595 3D Pro Select 100 grn tip 3 Blazers 2 degree (381 total weight)----3 shots 316 fps!

28" Gold Tip 7595 XT 100 grn tip. 3 Blazers 2 degrees-(411 total weight)-- 3 shots all registered 311 fps @ 10 yards

29" SME Epsilon Heavy 125 grn tip 5" feathers semi helical-(436 total weight)----3 shots 304 fps @10 yards (3 Blazers 302)
MoNo
__________________


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Keep it coming guys getting awsome information, and hopefully we are getting info out to others as well!! Thanks again for your responses!! How long is it taking to get your Newberry once you order it?? Just like to know how long I'll have to wait, & waiting is the hardest part!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Deadeye101 said:


> Keep it coming guys getting awsome information, and hopefully we are getting info out to others as well!! Thanks again for your responses!! How long is it taking to get your Newberry once you order it?? Just like to know how long I'll have to wait, & waiting is the hardest part!!!


right now we are running about 2 weeks behind inhouse but have ordered some relief risers out of house and should be here 4- 6 weeks thank you for your interest in Newberry Bows
 Richard


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Newberry bows are GREAT, you gotta get one........*

I has been a few days since I have been on and I just came across this thread. 

If you have not saw my threads on the 06 Newberry Sabre, check em out....









*PART 1 *
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=273422&highlight=Newberry

*PART 2*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=273667&highlight=Sabre


Feel free to PM me.
MoNo, dbowers, and Richard all gave me great assistance, you cant go wrong with Newberry.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have an Iron Mace in the single cam model. Set up at 60 lb shooting 309 grains, it is shooting 286 fps. It's a little slower then the Hybrids, but I prefer the draw cycle of single cam bows. It's a smooth shooting bow. No jump after the shot, it just sits there dead in your hand.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Awsome!!!*

Thanks again to all that have responded it is greatly appreciated!! And you guys that have posted pics WOW!!! Ive made my mind up my next bow is going to be a Newberry!! But keep the pics coming I'll need something to look at while I am waiting for mine!!!
Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

The wait is the hardest Im starting to have dreams about mine LOL


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Here is the one I'm waiting on deadeye. I cant hardly wait to get my hands on her.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Here let me see if I can help....hehehehehe:wink:

Left to Right:

SabreXL:RockOn: 
B1:RockOn: 
LB1:RockOn:


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Now see, that's just wrong. Funny, but wrong.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

:lever:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sweet......
Keep the pics coming of the Sabre XLs and the Iron Maces, I am gonna get another Newberry eventually.... 

Looks like the 06 Sabre XL & Iron Mace cable roller bars are even different that the 06 Sabre, looks like its milled out more.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

What a great reponse, I can't thank you all enough!! Keep the info and pics coming!! Everybody has done such a great job, lets see how far we can go with this post!!! Thanks again for everything everybody has had to offer, it is greatly appreciated!! This is what an archery family is all about!!!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks alot Dbower i gotta work 14 hours today and you do this to me its gonna be along day LOL


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Iron Mace....


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

New bow!!!!


----------



## KELLY (Dec 20, 2002)

What are the hybrid cams like? Are they cam and half type. Are they draw length specific? 

What is the Sabre Xl riser like under the grip like can you shoot off of it?

Thanks


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

KELLY said:


> What are the hybrid cams like? Are they cam and half type. Are they draw length specific?
> 
> What is the Sabre Xl riser like under the grip like can you shoot off of it?
> 
> Thanks


the hybrids are a cam and a half type with 2.5 inches of draw within the cam we make a target grip that is a oiled black walnut that bolts onto the back of the riser and can be sanded to fit each shooters feel then just reoil it it is a littl higher when you get it so it can be custom fitted to you the shooter they are on our web page
Richard


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Camo Pattern???*



MoNofletch said:


> Iron Mace....


If you don't mind me asking what camo pattern is on this bow??? Thanks & look forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its Superflauge Game, pretty great looking camo huh.......


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes...Superflauge Game.............


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Great camo
:wink:


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

bowshooter73 said:


> I have an Iron Mace in the single cam model. Set up at 60 lb shooting 309 grains, it is shooting 286 fps. It's a little slower then the Hybrids, but I prefer the draw cycle of single cam bows. It's a smooth shooting bow. No jump after the shot, it just sits there dead in your hand.



whats the solo cam on that bow ?? its different than whats shown on Newberrys site..I like that one better..


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats the older cam, Richard didnt change over because of low left hand 
sales.
Had me fooled for a little bit too


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

That is Hardwoods HD...You can still get that!.....Look at this pic!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

WANT A NEWBERRY? [email protected]


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

I got my Iron Mace through MoNoFletch, couldn't be happier with the product and the service I received with John, thanks!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Keep up the great work guys this post is still running strong, and that is what I like to see from my future bow manufacturer!!! And thanks again to all that have responded, you have made this decision on a new bow a lot easier!!!
Have a great evening!!! Brian


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Iron Mace.........


----------



## KELLY (Dec 20, 2002)

Bowshooter73, Could you describe the draw cycle of the single cam to the draw cycleof the hybrid cams?

How are the "custom" strings that come with them?


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

The Hybrids break over quicker with a smaller vally and less let-off. The wall on the single cam is softer, but still very comfortable. The hybrids are faster with the 65% let-off. 
The strings look nice, but I never shot them. There made up from Brownell Ultra Cam, which is a very stable, low creep material. Ultra cam tends to run about 5 or 6 fps slower then the BCY 452x. Not really enough to worry about, I just perfer the BCY products.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

The strings are made bt Stone Mountain!


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Don't know what to do!!!*

Thanks guys for all your reponses, so much info I don't know what to do with it all!!! Oh!! Yes I do order a Newberry!!!


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

80% letoff now available on hybrids !!!!

'06 Sabre will be coming this way SOON :wink:


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Mono*

Since you have my Sabre on file, here is my Iron Mace LOL

Andy


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Here we go. Iron Mace with a face lift.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*There it is!!!*

I was wondering if you were gonna put the pics up tonight, I keep coming back and scoping 'em out ever since you mailed 'em to me (thanks for sharing)
It's looking good..... one nice and original Southpaw shooting machine!!


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Realtree HD*

Got my Sabre XL back last Monday and had Richard put the Realtree HD dip on it. My first Sabre was a little under pounded so Richard said send it back and he would put some heavier limbs on. Well his suppliers were a little behind on making his limbs so we had to wait a few weeks before they were in but now the Sabre is performing up to standards now and I am more then pleased with its performance:beer: My personal opinion is that I like the Realtree HD better then the Superflauge, but they all look good:cocktail:


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

I just got my B1 set up today and put a few arrows through it. I was impressed with how it performed. It's rainning off and on today so I didn't have time to tune it, but, at 10 and 20 yards I had to shoot different spots and at 30 yards they stayed within a 4 inch group. thats not bad at all for a bow that just has a sight and rest on it, nothing else, and Hasn't been tuned yet.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Bump*

OK, OK, just had to look at these sleek machines once again...........

frog & FoamHunter1974- waiting for pics of your rigs...........:wink:


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Richard emailed me he said it should go in mail today yyyeeeeeeeeee hhhhhaaaaaaa


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Ordered!!!*

Just ordered my Sabre XL on 3/6/06, and just wanted to thank everyone for there input!! The info truely helped out in the decision making process!! Can hardly wait till the bow gets here!!:tongue: Thanks again to all that responded!!!:tongue: I look forward to future postings about the entire line of Newberry bows!!


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

*iron mace*

Just got my Iron mace this week.. One nice shooting bow. Havn't had time to fine tune it yet but is already stacking the arrows!! I put an STS on it along with a drop zone. Using a copper john pro 111 on it for sights. Also have a HTM target sight with a2x scope that works on the same slider as the copper john. So I can change sights really easily if I want to.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Pics!!!*



saddlemaker said:


> Just got my Iron mace this week.. One nice shooting bow. Havn't had time to fine tune it yet but is already stacking the arrows!! I put an STS on it along with a drop zone. Using a copper john pro 111 on it for sights. Also have a HTM target sight with a2x scope that works on the same slider as the copper john. So I can change sights really easily if I want to.


 CAN YOU POST SOME PICS OF YOUR MACE, ALL US NEWBERRY GUYS WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT!!!:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

saddlemaker said:


> Just got my Iron mace this week.. One nice shooting bow.


Good purchase, is this your first Newberry?
Deadeye beat me too it, but I will second it, make sure you post pics when you can, we all love to drool over each other's rigs...........:tongue:


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I am selling my Mace to get an XL......Any takers? PM or e-mail me [email protected]


----------

